# teens Miami rusty find



## shoe3 (Jul 17, 2018)

picked this up this morning, 99% sure it is a Miami roaster. no chain adjusters, i remember crank from a miami ad. I took the tiller bars off, no spokes remaining ,or paint, or leather much on seat.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 17, 2018)

cool bars


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 17, 2018)

Chainring makes me think Lovell Diamond manufactured by Iver Johnson.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Lets see pics of the bridges on the stays. V/r Shawn


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 18, 2018)

@shoe3 

*Chainring is a Miami-Built RAMI.  I am not
able to site a source for this information.
The information is in an old computer that
I took an axe to ... and buried next to a stag-
horn-sumac tree.*

*..... patric*

*

*


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks Patric ,Phillip Wright right wing leftest


----------

